# Did You..?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Did you ever forget about a handgun you purchased and have never fired? I did and I am going to rectify that ASAP! What was the handgun? Look below. Regards, Richard 

S&W Model 29-2:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you either make a lot of pruchases or are wealthy enough that buying firearms is just a drop in the bucket for you.

I love N-frames and particularly 29's. Mine's a -3. You won't be disappointed. If you are, PM me and I'll give you my address.:mrgreen:

I know all mine inside and out. You _have_ to fire them to see what condition its in.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice gun. I don't think I could ever forget buying one like that.:mrgreen:


----------

